
Hunting for planets with machine learning - tosh
https://www.blog.google/technology/ai/hunting-planets-machine-learning/
======
mistrial9
in case you are thinking Google invented this somehow.. super 'star' Prof
Joshua Bloom at Berkeley, founding member of Berkeley Institute of Data
Science, has been running workshops and post-docs on exactly this for the last
four or five years..

The new part here is that it features TensorFlow, among other things.. it is
an excruciatingly detailed subject in practice.

------
rasmi
If you're interested, this project is open source!

[https://github.com/tensorflow/models/tree/master/research/as...](https://github.com/tensorflow/models/tree/master/research/astronet)

[https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/03/open-sourcing-hunt-for-
exo...](https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/03/open-sourcing-hunt-for-
exoplanets.html)

------
SiempreViernes
A vastly more interesting blog post about the same work:
[https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/03/open-sourcing-hunt-for-
exo...](https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/03/open-sourcing-hunt-for-
exoplanets.html)

It contains many more details, like techniques used to investigate what their
net was actually using to decide and a link the the actual paper.

